#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  khanuma, seyya

## Aleksey

Дмитрий, если можно, пару вопросов по грамматике Дюрозеля.
1.В п. 228 приведено прилагательное khaanuma (основа khanumat, khanumant) - having stumps имеющий обрубки???. Я не смог найти его ни в PED, ни у Кочергиной и соотвественно неясен перевод.
2. В п. 247 (степени сравнения прилагательных) приведена последовательность pasattha - отличный, хороший (excellent, good) 	seyya - лучше, лучший	se.t.tha - наилучший
однако в PED pasattha имеет значение скорее хвалимый, одобряемый, а у Топорова с Елизаренковой присутствует цепочка santo - хороший - seyya, se.t.tha (с. 83). Так что же всё-таки  является положительной формой для seyya se.t.tha?
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1.В п. 228 приведено прилагательное khaanuma (основа khanumat, khanumant) - having stumps имеющий обрубки???. Я не смог найти его ни в PED, ни у Кочергиной и соотвественно неясен перевод.


В PED есть khaa.nu - "пенёк (в описании неровных дорог)".

У Кочергиной тоже есть sthaa.nu - "пень".

Так что всё сходится, получается "пеньковатая" дорога  :Smilie: 

Вот только почему-то это слово в Чаттха Сангаяне встречается только три раза, как я понял, в грамматических обьяснениях.




> 2. В п. 247 (степени сравнения прилагательных) приведена последовательность pasattha - отличный, хороший (excellent, good) seyya - лучше, лучший se.t.tha - наилучший
> однако в PED pasattha имеет значение скорее хвалимый, одобряемый, а у Топорова с Елизаренковой присутствует цепочка santo - хороший - seyya, se.t.tha (с. 83). Так что же всё-таки является положительной формой для seyya se.t.tha?


В строгом смысле слова, вероятно, "sirimant", так как всё это производные от siri/'srii. Но здесь, на мой взгляд, этимологическая строгость необязательна.

В русском ведь тоже нет этимологического соответствия между "хороший", "лучший" и "наилучший".

----------


## Aleksey

Спасибо!
Алексей

----------

